# lookin for mouse breeder in new orleans...



## fit4lyph (Oct 23, 2009)

my names jeff... i just got into ball python breeding... and i just purchased 2 balls and they eat 4 mice a piece! plus i already have another... i've been looking everywhere and talking to many people... cannot find anything or anyone. i thought this would be the place to check... thanks!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Jeff and welcome to the forum. Blimey if you have to feed so many mice at a time would it not be easier to just feed one rat?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

